# dtg vs.print and cut printers



## nyositos (Aug 21, 2014)

Looking at dtg like Epson,Brother.etc vs cut and print like Roland,mimaki etc.
Can u print same images with print and cut as with dtg?
Pros and cons? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well it depends. In my shop we have both - we use each method for different kinds of prints. 

DTG - we use it when there are smooth transitions between print and the garment and also for large designs, because the print is much softer. You can also do small details that are hard to cut and weed.

Print and cut vinyl - we use it for darks polyiester fabrics, caps and ledt chest logos mostly. It's always almost cheaper to do small prints this way. Also it's good even for larger design for workwear, because it's a bit more durable then DTG. The big drawback here is that those prints are pretty thick, nut it's not a problem on small prints and workwear.

Overall DTG prints look a lot nicer then vinyl.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Boguslaw sums it up.
P&C can be applied to all types of garments (polyester, mix etc..)
DTG is really best for just cotton.

The worst thing about P&C is you apply vinyl to a shirt and that area covered by the vinyl doesn't breath, so on a hot day it gets very hot in that area.
Because you have a hard edge where you cut the vinyl, it tends to look like something stuck on the shirt rather than DTG and printed on the shirt and can use the shirts color.

They really service different areas of the apparel decoration market.

Best regards

-David


----------

